# Super Tall Puff Embroidery?



## BeefGir (Aug 27, 2013)

im looking to make some super puffy 3D embroidery. like the picture. we have done puff regularly, but nothing this dramatic. how do i get such sharp edges, and such height? im guessing im going to need something different from craft foam. i am using a tajima TMFX3C1206 and a TFMX2C1208. i think i need to be able to adjust tension and foot pressure, but im not sure my version can do all that...


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Use the 3mm foam from an embroidery vendor (like Madeira) and you'll have to play around with your tensions and presser foot height. Plan on a couple of samples to get everything right. Make sure your densities are really dense and make your corners pinched off correctly (so double check your digitizing and tighten up as needed). We regularly go as high as 6mm using doubled up foam and it works great.


----------



## BeefGir (Aug 27, 2013)

alright, we ordered some 3mm foam, but im a little confused about the presser foot height, and what you mean by pinched off corners. 
with the presser foot, do we want to ajust it so the presser foot is higher up, so the neadle clears the foam? or am i way off with that?


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

No, the presser foot just has to be adjusted for the hats (not flats). Sorry for the confusion. 

As for the pinched off corners, when you digitize the design, you can't have the treads go just flat across (like a satin stitch) without putting in stitches to "cut" the foam and seal it. example: on the top of the letter "I", you need to put a satin stitch running left to right (or right to left) at the top and then run the satin stitch top to bottom to form the I. This way you are covering all the foam with stitches and won't have any (or as much) foam sticking out of your design to clean up. Does this make sense? I know what I mean but may not be explaining it well.


----------



## BeefGir (Aug 27, 2013)

ah, but the digitzer will know what to do. when you tell them puff, they would set it up the right way. 
well we just bought the foam, and its vastly different from the craft foam we where getting from the craft store. much more durable. it might make a huge difference. ours have been really flimsy foam, and we where confused how this design had such sharp edges. everything before just rounded out. so this all might just be a dumb question. 
when we get the file back on Monday, we will sew it out and see what happens.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

For the best result you should be using 6-8mm foam. 3mm is craft foam which is not high enough for the puff to really stand out. the foam should match the stitch colour, or be white..

The density of the design should be double the normal stitches and their should be NO underlay under the foam portion. 

All the open ends have to be capped.. 

Try doubling up your foam, the throat plate usually adjust for caps but I never change the needle height for caps on my Tajima machines.


----------

